# Opening a Bank Account



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Hi there,

Does anyone has any experience opening a current or saving bank account in Cairo? Can you share the process please? Thanks.


----------



## LTD (Sep 23, 2009)

ArabRose said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone has any experience opening a current or saving bank account in Cairo? Can you share the process please? Thanks.


it depends on the bank where you are going to open the account. each has its own rules.
As a start, you should have a residence/work permit in Egypt. If not you should meet one of the 2 below requirements:
1- have an active account with the bank outside Egypt
2- the bank deals with your company so you can open with them by an HR letter from your company


----------



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

I have a residence permit in Egypt but I am a trailing spouse so I don't work for my husband's family. Will this work with the bank?


----------



## LTD (Sep 23, 2009)

ArabRose said:


> I have a residence permit in Egypt but I am a trailing spouse so I don't work for my husband's family. Will this work with the bank?


I think it should work as far as you have a residence in Egypt


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

ArabRose said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone has any experience opening a current or saving bank account in Cairo? Can you share the process please? Thanks.


Hi,

I'm sure the process is different with each bank. I opened an account with CIB and was more or less as follows (it was a few years back now so things may have changed and I may have forgotten some details)

1. You need at least 5000 EGP to open the account, and in addition you may have to pay for the card.
2. You need copy of your passport including a copy of your visa
3. You need to fill out a big long form
4. Provide address for statements to be send to
5. Provide (i think 2) photos for their records and for your card

After all this then a week or two and you get your card and your ready to go. I picked my card up from the branch, think they can deliver it to you also. 

It really was some time ago so my memory is a bit vague, but something like that


----------



## bellej (Nov 23, 2008)

Sam,

I got one from the National Bank of Egypt and it took two cups of tea and lots of English experimental language. They also photocopied my passport and visa and another piece of photo ID (I used my foreign licence) and paid about LE10 for the card. I did need to put in a minimum amount as well, I think about LE500, but could withdraw it immediately. The card arrived at my bank in a week. I was moving apartments and didn't have proof of address, but they didn't need it. HSBC did require this and I think were more stringent in their requirements and told me it would take weeks. The Roxy branch has been very helpful with every transaction.

Belle


----------

